# My background question and overview



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

I was in special education for most of my school career. In my senior year in high school I took regular ed business math. I also took a police course in my senior year that was regular ed. Will being in special ed hurt my chances of getting on a dept? My record with the law is clean. I got one speeding ticket which was tossed out and I did get into a accident which was also tossed out because I was not at fault. Currently I'm a unarmed security officer working in Brockton and I'm training to be a special officer under rule400 in Boston. I have more positives than negatives. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 17:20 ---------- Previous post was at 16:13 ----------



musclerussian said:


> I was in special education for most of my school career. In my senior year in high school I took regular ed business math. I also took a police course in my senior year that was regular ed. Will being in special ed hurt my chances of getting on a dept? My record with the law is clean. I got one speeding ticket which was tossed out and I did get into a accident which was also tossed out because I was not at fault. Currently I'm a unarmed security officer working in Brockton and I'm training to be a special officer under rule400 in Boston. I have more positives than negatives. Thanks!


Also I was in the sea cadets when I was in high school and did some police training when I was in. I plan to apply to police departments out of state starting with Baltimore pd next month.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

musclerussian said:


> I was in special education for most of my school career. In my senior year in high school I took regular ed business math. I also took a police course in my senior year that was regular ed. Will being in special ed hurt my chances of getting on a dept? My record with the law is clean. I got one speeding ticket which was tossed out and I did get into a accident which was also tossed out because I was not at fault. Currently I'm a unarmed security officer working in Brockton and I'm training to be a special officer under rule400 in Boston. I have more positives than negatives. Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:20 ---------- Previous post was at 16:13 ----------
> 
> ...


Shouldn't hurt your chances. I was placed in Alternative Ed my junior and senior year in High School (yeah... cue the jokes assholes.. lol). NEVER heard a thing about it in all of my interviews ever. As long as you have a HS diploma and a decent transcript, you'll do fine. Do you have any outstanding mental illness or major psychoactive medication you take? That could more likely be a red flag.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just a tip. Most out of state departments require a degree, or military just to qualify for the chance to take there exam.


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

5-0 said:


> Shouldn't hurt your chances. I was placed in Alternative Ed my junior and senior year in High School (yeah... cue the jokes assholes.. lol). NEVER heard a thing about it in all of my interviews ever. As long as you have a HS diploma and a decent transcript, you'll do fine. Do you have any outstanding mental illness or major psychoactive medication you take? That could more likely be a red flag.


Thanks for the reply!! As for your question.. I am currently not taking any meds for anything. I was on add meds but I had to stop in order to join the sea cadets and I was and still am fine without them. It shouldn't be a problem in Baltimore because they are hurting for cops.

---------- Post added at 17:35 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------



mpguy said:


> Just a tip. Most out of state departments require a degree, or military just to qualify for the chance to take there exam.


That's ok because I'll just apply to departments who don't require it. Thanks


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You should be all set kid. I have plenty of coworkers that are, ummm, special....


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

How about the fact that I'm from Russia? Some people I asked said it could hurt. When I was applying to be in the army I gave my recruiter my birth certificate and he looked at me with a nasty look.

---------- Post added at 17:45 ---------- Previous post was at 17:41 ----------



musclerussian said:


> How about the fact that I'm from Russia? Some people I asked said it could hurt. When I was applying to be in the army I gave my recruiter my birth certificate and he looked at me with a nasty look.


Also I'm thinking about joining a police department here in mass who has a auxiliary program just to build my background. Like I said I'm applying out of state.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

you should consider Dayton, OH.


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

Positives in my life- NO CRIMINAL RECORD AT ALL, clean driving record(did have 1 accident and I was not at fault and did get 1 speeding ticket but it was tossed out. I requested my driving record from the rmv and it shows none of the stuff i just mentioned), i'm a bodybuilder, will be a a spo, if i decide to do the auxiliary program i'll have that too, was in the sea cadets and did some police training, did a police course in high school. possible negs... was in special ed, no college but i will apply to police departments who dont require it and will try to get a good score on the written exam. I shouldn't have a problem getting on right?Sorry to keep bothering you guys


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

do you lift things up and put them down?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

musclerussian said:


> Sorry to keep bothering you guys


You're not bothering anyone with your inquisitive nature. If you want maybe some of the officers on this site could give you some patrol scenario's and see how you'd handle them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> You're no bothering anyone with your inquisitive nature. If you want maybe some of the officers on this site could give you some patrol scenario's and see how you'd handle them.


I'll start. This was a call I was on last week. Here is the dispatch transcript:

Howard Payne: [cuts me off] Pop quiz, hotshot. There's a bomb on a bus. Once the bus goes 50 miles an hour, the bomb is armed. If it drops below 50, it blows up. What do you do? What do you do?

Me: I'd want to know what bus it was...

Howard Payne: You think I'm going to tell you that?

Me: Yes.

Howard Payne: Aha, very good. There are rules, Jack, and I want you to get this right. NO ONE goes off the bus. If you try to take any passengers off the bus, I will detonate it. I want my money by 11AM.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

if your a legal US citizen then then being Russian shouldn't hurt your chances.


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> if your a legal US citizen then then being Russian shouldn't hurt your chances.


Thanks man. I asked because like I said when I was applying for the army my recruiter did not like the fact I am from there. I've been here since I was 4 because I was adopted.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*


musclerussian said:



Thanks man. I asked because like I said when I was applying for the army my recruiter did not like the fact I am from there. I've been here since I was 4 because I was adopted.

Click to expand...

I saw Salt, you secret russian spy baby.*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

musclerussian said:


> Thanks man. I asked because like I said when I was applying for the army my recruiter did not like the fact I am from there. I've been here since I was 4 because I was adopted.


Well, no offense lad but you're admitting to being from one of the USA's biggest foes. A change of names doesn't mean the CCCP and KGB doesn't exist. Yes, I'm a Cold War veteran....

If you're worried about your ethnicity and/or accent, don't. We had a good cop leave us for warmer pastures. Our loss because he was Polish and spoke the language. My city has a large population of Poles and Albanians. Admittedly I'm ignorant if Poles and Albanians speak the same dialect, but he was the go-to guy because the rest of us don't speak either language. 
That said, we're getting a large influx of Russians, so your position can only aid police departments (us for example).

So.. Your obviously not a total retard (ya, un PC but tough shit) and, on screen, seem to have your shit together. You're getting sound advice, listen to it. You're not screwed cuz you're Russian or "special". Do what the rest of us have done, adhere to the advice given and Charley Mike....


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

I forgot to mention I was fired from 1 welding job while in high school and after high school I was working for a welding company and I quit because they were about to move me to another department? I was fired because I did not meet the companies standards and i quit the other welding job because they were going to move me to the grinding metal department. And now I have been working security for 2.5 yrs.

---------- Post added at 18:45 ---------- Previous post was at 18:42 ----------



Deuce said:


> Well, no offense lad but you're admitting to being from one of the USA's biggest foes. A change of names doesn't mean the CCCP and KGB doesn't exist. Yes, I'm a Cold War veteran....
> 
> If you're worried about your ethnicity and/or accent, don't. We had a good cop leave us for warmer pastures. Our loss because he was Polish and spoke the language. My city has a large population of Poles and Albanians. Admittedly I'm ignorant if Poles and Albanians speak the same dialect, but he was the go-to guy because the rest of us don't speak either language.
> That said, we're getting a large influx of Russians, so your position can only aid police departments (us for example).
> ...


God bless you brother!! Thanks for the help and will do!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks for the life story...now sign up for the CS exam already...It's gonna cost you $50 more but it is what it is.


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

WaterPistola said:


> thanks for the life story...now sign up for the CS exam already...It's gonna cost you $50 more but it is what it is.


no thanks bro. I'm applying out of state because I know its very difficult in landing a cop job here. I'm not a vet or minority and I don't have college. It seems like a lot of cops here are saying if you really want to be a cop move. So im going to take the advice.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

well with a good wait scratch that, GREAT score and residency that can be good enough for a large city.


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

WaterPistola said:


> well with a good wait scratch that, GREAT score and residency that can be good enough for a large city.


Thanks man for helping me out but I still am applying out of state. As it is the eligible list is enormous and I don't' feel like waiting forever to get called. My cop teacher in high school scored a 98 and he never got called. Also, one of my bosses at work said he took it 4 times and all times got a score in the high 90's.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

musclerussian said:


> How about the fact that I'm from Russia? Some people I asked said it could hurt. When I was applying to be in the army I gave my recruiter my birth certificate and he looked at me with a nasty look.


Dont worry about that, just tell them you cant find it. Hell you could maybe even be President someday. Seriously though I dont see that being a huge issue.


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

jettsixx said:


> Dont worry about that, just tell them you cant find it. Hell you could maybe even be President someday. Seriously though I dont see that being a huge issue.


Thanks for the reply! I'm not going to let it bother me. How about that welding situation? Will that be a problem?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OK, so does anyone else here remeber a poster by the name of Dennis?

He aid he was from Russia. He said he was adopted. He alluded to being ummm "Special." He continued to ask some really out of thi world questions about SPO.

I am not buyig this bull shit. Last time it was a very respected member playing a game. It was fun, I admit it but WTF???

I will feed in to this a bit though. I was born in Ukraine when it was still the Bad Old USSR. I came here in 1979. I still speak Russian. Didn't help to get on the job bcause let's face it, I don't speak Spanish or Portuguese. Helped me immensely once I was on the job however. I even got a nice little stint on a Task Force due to speaking it.

As far as a recruiter giving you the stink eye because you were born there and came here at the age of 4? Well, you are full of shit, unless your recruiter was some dipstick, backwater, white spremist, KKK hood wearing mother fucker. Iron Curtain fell long time ago.

When I was elisting in the USMC back in 1985-86, I got fucked over because of wher I was fro due to that Fuckstick Sgt. Lonetree. Clayton J. Lonetree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










Because he sold secrets to Russians, I by default had to get a "Hostile Alien Waiver"

So, you are giving us a whole load of BS and I don't buy it. Sorry.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ouch! (refer to the 60s cold war training films) DUCK N COVER!

---------- Post added at 20:32 ---------- Previous post was at 20:23 ----------

But in all seriousness, just as 263 said, it doesnt matter where your from now ah days. I was in the army with middle eastern desent soldiers fighting in iraq. Your excuse needs work. The military accepts all who qualify. Go pop a ritalin and take the asvab again pal.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

musclerussian said:


> How about that welding situation? Will that be a problem?


Only if you weld things together and then you can't "pick things up and put them down"


----------



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

:smoke:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

5-0 said:


> Shouldn't hurt your chances. I was placed in Alternative Ed my junior and senior year in High School (yeah... cue the jokes assholes.. lol). NEVER heard a thing about it in all of my interviews ever. As long as you have a HS diploma and a decent transcript, you'll do fine. Do you have any outstanding mental illness or major psychoactive medication you take? That could more likely be a red flag.


ROFL, Seriously 5slow? Dude lays it all out and you pull a Rain Man?
Raymond: [to Susanna] Are you taking any *prescription medication*? *...*
WavSource: Movies: Rain Man

Are you gonna ask him if he's an excellent driver too? You're out:thumbs_up:


----------

